# Best giant tegu breeders? Male v female lizard? General questions, newbie here.



## Fornax Chemica (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello,
I'm completely new here, and I was hoping I could get some answers to a few questions about these delightful little-big guys.
I'm hoping to get a giant tegu some time this year, and ideally in about 6 months. I was wondering if anyone could point me toward a breeder or two that I could start looking into and contacting. I was wondering if you guys have noticed any big differences or have a preference between male and female tegus. I know with many animals there is a clear personality difference between male and female and I was wondering if this applies to tegus.
I also know that the min enclosure size for a fully grow giant tegu is 8x4, but was wondering what the /ideal/ size is. I saw an under bed tank build and think that it could be a great idea to give the tegu the most possible space.
Last question (I think. For now at least): do any of you know off-hand how much you spend on feeding and upkeep of your tegu per month? I just want to be 100% sure I can provide everything my new baby will need before I commit to it. Not worried about enclosure/light/heat setup costs, just monthly expense.

Thank you so much for your time guys!


----------



## beantickler (Jan 13, 2016)

http://undergroundreptiles.com/shop/baby-purple-tiger-albino-tegu/

I'd start off with something like this... Seriously though a reptile show is your best bet. You get to see and hold them before you commit to buy. Just make sure you buy a healthy looking one. Mine is 20" right now tip to tail and eats turkey and random berries... I might run through 10 dollars worth of meat and 20 dollars of leafy berry fruity stuff monthly. I can't wait to see how bad my electric bill is going to be with 18 bulbs in my tank running 14 hours a day... lol


----------



## Anthony_904 (Jan 30, 2016)

Underground reptile


----------

